# KRON, independent for a year, hopes programming risks pay off



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*Changing stations 
KRON, independent for a year, hopes programming risks pay off*

KRON in San Francisco lost its network affiliation a year ago and is trying to make a go as an independent, much the way KTVK did. Although only a handful of stations in television history have traveled that road, independent stations that have taken chances have found success.

Although KRON is sponsoring no Ed McMahon-style giveaways, the station has been making its own risky moves since losing NBC programming to KNTV on Jan. 1.

The independent added 3 1/2 hours of news, including newscasts at 7 a.m. and 9 p.m. This fall, KRON rolled the dice on Oprah Winfrey's sidekick Dr. Phil McGraw, becoming the only station to place his syndicated show in a coveted 8 p.m. time slot. And stay tuned for "The Bay Area Backroads Great Race," the first local reality show in San Francisco history.

Full Story Here


----------



## Joe Capitano (Aug 13, 2002)

>>This fall, KRON rolled the dice on Oprah Winfrey's sidekick Dr. Phil McGraw, becoming the only station to place his syndicated show in a coveted 8 p.m. time slot.

Not quite. KONG-TV here in the Seattle market runs the good doctor (albeit on a one-week delay from sister station KING) at 8 pm weeknights. Oprah follows at 9.

Isn't duopoly wonderful?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Some duopolies are good. Stations that wouldnt be financially able to meet their digital upgrade requirements would be running shop at home programming formats in more markets otherwise.

I dont like VHF duopolies currently allowed by FCC. That should have never been allowed. NewsCorp has VHF duopoly in NYC (Ch.5 & 9) and LA(Ch.11 & Ch.13), and Viacom in LA(Ch.2 and Ch.9) has VHF duopoly also.

FCC granted these duopolies only because NY and LA have 7 VHF stations, but they would never allow it in Philly with only 3 commercial VHF stations, 4 stations if you include the Wilmington DE licensed PBS station. 

If it was allowed, I'd be very upset! Right now NBC owns Ch.10, CBS owns Ch.3, ABC owns Ch.6, so I dont think we'll ever have an independent VHF station like how Los Angeles and San Francisco have. 

Every 2 or so years, FCC reviews its rules and with a Republican backed FCC, things can change.

The NAB currently supports newspaper-broadcast property duopolies but does not want the big networks reaching more than 40% of the nation's TV HH. Viacom, NewsCorp though want to own all their affiliates basically. NBC and Disney probably also, but cannt afford it, and I dont think Gannett Hearst and other publishing companies want to sell out.

Fisher Broadcasting (owns Seattle ABC and Portland ABC) is looking to sell their properties. Disney is interested, but they havent bought a TV station in years. Viacom and NewsCorp have purchased stations over the years and have many O&Os.


----------

